
American social network refuses to send me my personal data and respect GDPR - bluefin
https://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/apwwza/american_social_network_refuses_to_send_me_my/
======
bluefin
To clarify: This is not my post. Just found it on reddit earlier today and
wanted to share as it may be of interest to some users here.

------
mimixco
As much as I agree with GDPR, American companies are not subject to EU laws.

~~~
cmurf
I don't think that's correct. If you do business in another country, you're
subject to the laws of that country. More specifically in the GDPR case, if
you're doing business with an EU citizen, who has the rights granted in the
GDPR, you're obligated to respect those rights or not do business with that EU
citizen (or any other).

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbestechcouncil/2017/12/04/ye...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbestechcouncil/2017/12/04/yes-
the-gdpr-will-affect-your-u-s-based-business/#68e0cae26ff2)

~~~
dangus
While this might be the legal reality (I'm no expert), what exactly is the
EU's recourse should a US business be found in violation?

If you have a US business, hosted with US servers, using US banks, accepting
payment in US dollars, with no intention to operate an office or hire
employees in Europe, what's the EU going to do about a GDPR violation? How
does it enforce and collect a fine?

Again, I'm no expert, but it doesn't seem to me like the EU can do anything in
that circumstance.

~~~
mvid
I imagine that the company basically becomes a no-show defendant in a hearing,
and gets a fine. That fine probably compounds with each grievance.

Employees of that company may then be arrested if they enter Europe?

